# Switched Foods and Now Diarrhea



## alancher (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello Vizsla Lovers! 

This is my first post on the forum. I have been reading for months and love all the great information / helpful hints. 

I have recently acquired Hudson, our now 9 week old V. He is very intelligent and is learning quickly to do his business outside. A few accidents here and there, but proving to do very well. He goes into his crate on his own, and for the first week of ownership, has only been getting up once in the middle of the night for a pee. 

The problem I am having is with his food / diet. The breeder used Sportsmans Pride, which I cannot obtain where I live. I did lots of reading and decided to feed the pup Acana Puppy & Junior. He really likes the food and eats it with no problems. Over the course of the week I slowly introduced the Acana to eventually eliminate the Sportsmans Pride. He has been on solely Acana for only one day. Currently feeding him 175g / day, divided into 'three feedings', although a lot of times he gets little bits of kibble throughout the day fed to him as treats for training, or as lures stuffed into a kong / toy. I stop feeding him at 7:30PM-ish. I also have not been giving the little guy too much water, as I want to try and prevent accidents in the house. 

He goes to the door and pees like a champ. Hasn't had any inside #2 issues yet. 

The problem is the last couple of days he has been really having to force his #2's and they have been soft mushy, whereas before they were hard and seemed to pass quite easily. 

Should I give him a couple of weeks on Acana to see if his body adjusts, or should I try him on something else immediately? I know its a touchy subject when it comes to feeding, but I would be grateful of any help / info. 

Thank you in advance! 
Alan & Hudson


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try adding some canned 100% pumpkin to the food. 
To see if it helps firm it up.
If your still having problems, start searching for something as close to you can get to the breeders food.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It looks like Chewy sells it, and they deliver to your front door.


----------



## alancher (Aug 25, 2017)

Great! I will try adding the pumpkin and see if it helps. I live in Canada, so with Chewy I believe I would have to pay duty and shipping, so it could get costly. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Pippatheredvizsla (Mar 13, 2017)

We had the same issue with our dog and tried a few different types of food (finally decided on Acana puppy & junioe). We added a tsp of pumpkin to each of her meals (3 times a day) and it is all fixed now. She still has looser poops in the evening or when she is very active but that's it. The pumpkin definitely helped her!


----------



## alancher (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Pippatheredvizsla, 
I have been adding one scoop of pure pumpkin per feeding, and things seem to be doing better. Morning and afternoon is great. Evening the stool loosens for some reason? His activity levels are same throughout the day, except for around lunch time he has a longer nap. We will continue with this food for now and hopefully things keep moving in the right direction. I also started using apple bits for treats instead of all the freeze-dried liver and Zuke's I was feeding him before. 
Thanks for your post it makes me feel much better!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

If the stool is still loose up the pumpkin dose a bit (2 scoops). I've dealt with many loose stool issues with rescues and pumpkin has been our saviour, especially for transition from crappy shelter food to healthier food. 

Apple can also give some dogs tummy issues as well, so I would watch how much of that your giving as well. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## alancher (Aug 25, 2017)

Great! I will limit the apple. For the most part things are firming up, but towards the end of the day they tend to loosen a bit. We are moving in the right direction!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

alancher said:


> I also started using apple bits for treats instead of all the freeze-dried liver and Zuke's I was feeding him before.


Liver definitely loosens things up, so it's a good idea to limit that while you sort out his diet.


----------

